# Manfred Braun zurückgetreten



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar



> *Manfred Braun zurückgetreten ​*
> Nach einer Meldung des LFV-Bayern ist deren Präsident, Manfred Braun, zurückgetreten.
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/
> 
> ...





> Update 24.01. 2013, 8Uhr03
> Nach der Veröffentlichung des Rücktrittes von Manfred Braun erhielt ich viele Anrufe, PN`s und Mails.
> 
> Die lapidar-kurze Meldung auf den Seiten des Verbandes, dass Manfred Braun aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurückgetreten wäre, ist demnach nicht als Lüge zu bezeichnen.
> ...


----------



## smithie (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

das nenne ich mal Paukenschlag...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Naja, ist halt die Gesundheit...................


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Ja, die Gesundheit.............

kann schon mal ganz plötzlich ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Jaja, diiiie Gesundheit..............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Unabhängig meiner Meinung zum Wirken Manfred Brauns im Landesverband wünsche ich ihm eine schnelle Genesung.

Interessant wäre natürlich mehr Wissen um die Hintergründe des Rücktritts. Dass hier nicht nur Gesundheitsprobleme eine Rolle spielten, liegt nahe.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Hallo,

er wird wohl seine Erbe im Verband sichergestellt haben - oder ?

LG
aus dem Westen


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Damit ist dann ja wohl die Kandidatenkür der letzten Fusionswirrwarrversammlung hinfällig geworden.

Könnte es -natürlich rein spekulativ betrachtet- vielleicht auch eventuell möglich sein, dass selbst Herr Braun nach der jüngsten Eskapade seines Altpräsidenten mit dessen Antwortbrief an Herrn Klasing mittlerweile die Schnauze gestrichen voll hat und diese "Fusion" genannte Farce nun einfach nicht mehr mittragen kann?

Der endgültige Verlust von Gesicht und Würde, der durch diesen -fast muss man es ja schon als Unverschämtheit betrachten- Brief und dem dort enthaltenen erneuten Versuch, auf diktatorischem und absolut demokratieverneinenden Weg einen unliebsamen Kritiker in die Schranken zu weisen, ausgelöst wurde, hat endgültig dem ohnehin schon stark gebröckelten Ansehen des VdSF den Todesstoß versetzt. Auf diesen Trümmern einen neuen Verband zu errichten und dafür auch noch als Vizepräsident den Kopf hinzuhalten, käme ja einem Himmelfahrtskommando gleich.

Da habe ich vollstes Verständnis, dass er statt dessen lieber in seinem schönen Land Bayern den Ruhestand genießt und ab und zu mal ein paar Fische für den Kochtopf fangen geht...:m

Auch von mir auf diesem Wege die besten Wünsche für seine Gesundheit!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Sein Nachfolger wird ein schweres Amt übernehmen.

Ganz gleich ob er den begangenen Unsinn zu revidieren versucht, oder ihn in bekannter Manier weiter betreibt, ihm werden die Brocken um die Ohren fliegen.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Hallo,



> Könnte es -natürlich rein spekulativ betrachtet- vielleicht auch  eventuell möglich sein, dass selbst Herr Braun nach der jüngsten  Eskapade seines Altpräsidenten mit dessen Antwortbrief an Herrn Klasing  mittlerweile die Schnauze gestrichen voll hat und diese "Fusion"  genannte Farce nun einfach nicht mehr mittragen kann?


Vielleicht brauchte man auch-natürlich rein spekulativ betrachtet-  den Posten des zukünftigen Vize als Überzeugungsargument um die 75%+1 zu sichern ? Mal schauen wem der Posten zugewiesen wird ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



> Mal schauen wem der Posten zugewiesen wird ?



Pieper??

Parteifreund von H-K...............................



> Dass hier nicht nur Gesundheitsprobleme eine Rolle spielten, liegt nahe.


Habe ich aber nie behauptet..............


----------



## Deep Down (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Möglicherweise reift einfach nur die Erkenntnis als Verantwortlicher nicht vom sinkenden Boot mit in die Tiefe gezogen zu werden?
Nds zerrt da immerhin ein Problem an die Öffentlichkeit, dass einer dringenden Abklärung bedarf! Die Dose der Pandorra wird geöffnet! Wer nun die Augen in Nibelungentreue davor verschliesst und als Vertreter eines Landesverbandes trotzdem pro abstimmt oder sich in eine leitende Position wählen lässt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn der Bumerang dann womöglich sogar haftungsrechtlich kommen könnte!

Ist aber alles nur bloße Vermutung!


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Heinz-Peter hat's m. M. nach schon gut umrissen...

#6


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Wollen wir hoffen, dass sich Herr Braun schnell wieder erholt und im wohlverdienten Ruhestand seinen Hobbies Schwimmen, Radeln und Bergwandern nachgehen kann. 

Die Personalentscheidung wirft auf jeden Fall wieder mehr neue Fragen auf, als sie beantwortet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



> seinen Hobbies Schwimmen, Radeln und Bergwandern


Ja, ich erinnere mich, dass in seiner Aufzählung damals Angeln gefehlt hatte ..
:q:q:q

Vielsagend.......................................


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Moin

Mich freut es das jetzt genau das eintritt was seit Jahrzehnten von etlichen Anglern,in Amt stehende...etc.gepredigt wurde.

Die Lunte brennt,und sie ist kurz vorm Ziel des Polenböllers,warum Polenböller??? Ganz einfach weil die extrem laut und unwahrscheinlich explosiv sind.

Ach,und gute besserung nach M.B.in Bayern,auch wenn ich das Land Angeltechnisch seit einiger Zeit meide.

|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



gründler schrieb:


> Mich freut es das jetzt genau das eintritt was seit Jahrzehnten von etlichen Anglern,in Amt stehende...etc.gepredigt wurde.
> 
> Die Lunte brennt...



Du weisst doch,Propheten im eigenen Land.....    #c
Und hinterher kommt alles immer soooooo überraschend.
Gallopierender Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Bei mir glüht gerade der Telekommunikationsdraht.........

Auch wenn ich diese seltsame südliche Sprache vielleicht nicht immer ganz richtig verstehen kann, scheint es doch so zu sein, als ob die Gesundheit zwar ein Grund, aber beileibe nicht der alleinige für den Rücktritt von Manfred Braun gewesen ist..

Sobald das alles sortiert, verifiziert und gesichert ist, mehr in diesem Theater......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich diese seltsame südliche Sprache vielleicht nicht immer ganz richtig verstehen kann,,,,



Na..ob das mal nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht:q
*duckundweg*


----------



## Jose (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

so so, zurückgetreten, aus gesundheitlichen gründen.
da wünschen wir ihm gute besserung.
zollen wir ihm gebührend dank und respekt, für das was er für angler erreicht hat, jedenfalls für kochtopfler.
fische sehen das möglicherweise differenzierter...

auch gut. nun jedenfalls ist er nicht mehr el presidente.

anzunehmen, dass er aus protest gegen Mohnerts Antwort auf Antrag von Niedersachsen die brocken hingeworfen hat wäre wohl ein bisschen arg blauäugig.

der Nächste bitte ...


----------



## Berk (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Jose schrieb:


> so so, zurückgetreten, aus gesundheitlichen gründen.
> da wünschen wir ihm gute besserung.
> zollen wir ihm gebührend dank und respekt, für das was er für angler erreicht hat, jedenfalls für kochtopfler.
> fische sehen das möglicherweise differenzierter...
> ...


 
ich machs kurz: 1. |good:
2. Gute Besserung Herr Braun!
3. Als Angler aus Bayern sag ich: und tschüß!
4. Hoffentich kommt etwas frischer und zeitgemäßerer Wind rein- hätten wir mal wieder nötig! (hoffen darf man ja)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Berk schrieb:


> ich machs kurz: 1. |good:
> 2. Gute Besserung Herr Braun!
> 3. Als Angler aus Bayern sag ich: und tschüß!
> 4. *Hoffentich kommt etwas frischer und zeitgemäßerer Wind rein*- hätten wir mal wieder nötig! (hoffen darf man ja)



Es liegt an euch - ihr wählt und zahlt die Funktionäre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berk (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es liegt an euch - ihr wählt und zahlt die Funktionäre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
jop leider...mein erster hat mir erst erzählt wie das so ne Verbandsveranstaltung abläuft- schöne Abnickveranstaltung! Sowas niederes wie Kassierer und Gewässerwart braucht man da nicht (es wurde extra nachgefragt). Diese Personen hätten ja nix abstimmen wollen- sondern nur ihre Meinung anbringen- das ist aber nicht gewünscht! 

Wenn dann ein kleiner Verein so überlegt, wie wir doch als Angler von denen vertreten wird- und zu welchem Preis (1000Euro muss man auch erst mal erwirtschaften), kommt man eben zum Schluß, dass es wohl besser ist die nicht mehr zu zahlen! 
Evtl denkt man dann ja dann mal oben anders und tut was!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



> wenn dann ein kleiner verein so überlegt, wie wir doch als angler von denen vertreten wird- und zu welchem preis (1000euro muss man auch erst mal erwirtschaften), kommt man eben zum schluß, *dass es wohl besser ist die nicht mehr zu zahlen!*
> evtl denkt man dann ja dann mal oben anders und tut was!


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Berk (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6


 

um ehrlich zu sein: momentan sind 1000Euro = 45kg fangfähiger Zander...da sind mir als Angler die Zander lieber als Funktionäre, die sich mit dem Geld die Wampe voll hauen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Verständlich angesichts der abgelieferten "Leistungen" der Verbandsfunktionäre..

Schade, dass nicht mehr Vereine eure Konsequenz ziehen und schade, dass nicht mehr Verbandsfunktionäre den Anstand habe, zurückzutreten, um den Weg für eine reale Lobbyarbeit für Angler freizumachen......


----------



## Berk (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verständlich angesichts der abgelieferten "Leistungen" der Verbandsfunktionäre..
> 
> Schade, dass nicht mehr Vereine eure Konsequenz ziehen und schade, dass nicht mehr Verbandsfunktionäre den Anstand habe, zurückzutreten, um den Weg für eine reale Lobbyarbeit für Angler freizumachen......


 
Genau, das finde ich auch! Wobei es sich echt lohnt diesen neuen Weg zu gehen- da kann ich Vereine echt zum umdenken auffordern! 
Unsere Mitgliederzahl hat sich in drei Jahren (seitdem haben wir ne "junge" Vorstandschaft) verdoppelt!

Lobbyarbeit wird in Bayern für Fischzüchter geleistet- nicht für Angler! (sollte das zu scharf sein bitte zensieren)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Schreib mal über euren verbandslosen Werdegang nen Artikel für uns.

 Für www.Anglerpraxis.de (und hier natürlich)..

Damit mehr mitkriegen, dass nicht nur Präsidenten zurücktreten, sondern  auch Vereine aus Verbänden austreten können und das sogar positiv sein kann für den Verein und die Angler.


Kontakt zu mir:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

So, hier mal das Update...


Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar

Update 24.01. 2013



> Nach der Veröffentlichung des Rücktrittes von Manfred Braun erhielt ich viele Anrufe, PN`s und Mails.
> 
> Die lapidar-kurze Meldung auf den Seiten des Verbandes, dass Manfred Braun aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurückgetreten wäre, ist demnach nicht als Lüge zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Dass diese, so jämmerlich laienhaft geführten, Fusionsbemühungen nicht nur zum Auseinanderbrechen der Bundesverbände geführt hat, sondern jetzt auch noch Landesverbände zerrissen werden, spricht Bände.

Wir und manche Anderen haben es von Anbeginn an prophezeit, dass das nur in einer Katastrophe enden *kann*. Das war keine Kunst, das war mit gesundem Menschenverstand absehbar und konsequent. 

Dennoch wird man in der Geschichte lange suchen müssen um Beispiele zu finden, wo die Bemühungen etwas zusammen zu führen, das genaue Gegenteil bewirkt haben.

Es zeigt aber auch, dass Vetternwirtschaft und stille Diktatur immer nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer haben und meist, als ziemlich letzte Tat, damit enden, auftauchende Reformer und Mahner auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen zu wollen.

Ein dummes Unterfangen, wenn der eigene Kittel so mit Benzin getränkt ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass diese, so jämmerlich laienhaft geführten, Fusionsbemühungen nicht nur zum Auseinanderbrechen der Bundesverbände geführt hat, sondern jetzt auch noch Landesverbände zerrissen werden, spricht Bände.


 
Da muss ich Braun etwas in Schutz nehmen. 

Die bayerischen Bezirksverbände betreiben aus meiner Sicht in enger Abstimmung mit den Bezirksregierungen Föderalismus in Reinkultur, der durch einen Landesverband kaum zu beeinflussen ist.

Nach meiner Kritik am Landesverband wegen dessen Unterstützung der ausufernden neuen Regulierungen in Mittelfranken wurde mir (vermutlich nicht ganz zu Unrecht) von mehreren Leuten vorgeworfen, nicht zu erkennen, dass hier aufgrund der Föderalismusregelungen keinerlei Einflussmöglichkeit des Landesverbandes bestand, weder positiv noch negativ. 

Dieser Unsinn fängt bei der Festlegung von Schonzeiten an und hört (nur als Beispiel) bei Frolic auf (in Oberfranken seitens des Verbandes verboten, in Mittelfranken erlaubt).

Für diese Zustände kann Braun nichts, aber es stellt sich mir natürlich die Sinnfrage: Wozu brauche ich einen handlungsunfähigen Landesverband, wenn offensichtlich selbst einzelne Bezirksverbände der Meinung sind, ohne ihn gut auszukommen (siehe Austrittsdrohungen)?


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein dummes Unterfangen, wenn der eigene Kittel so mit Benzin getränkt ist.



Benzin riecht zwar auch nicht angenehm, stinkt aber beileibe nicht so wie das, in das uns diese Leute reingeführt haben und nun noch tiefer reinzuziehen versuchen....


----------



## schuessel (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

offtopic an:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dennoch wird man in der Geschichte lange suchen müssen um Beispiele zu finden, wo die Bemühungen etwas zusammen zu führen, das genaue Gegenteil bewirkt haben.
> 
> Schau Dir mal die EU an und was da grad so alles passiert, dann kannst Du aufhören mit suchen.
> 
> Es zeigt aber auch, dass Vetternwirtschaft und stille Diktatur immer nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer haben und meist, als ziemlich letzte Tat, damit enden, auftauchende Reformer und Mahner auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen zu wollen.




Zwangsehen sind eben in den seltensten Fällen wirklich glücklich, zumindest für einen Teil der Beteiligten.

offtopic aus.

Auch ich möchte auf diesem Wege Herrn Braun eine gute Besserung wünschen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da muss ich Braun etwas in Schutz nehmen.
> 
> Die bayerischen Bezirksverbände betreiben aus meiner Sicht in enger Abstimmung mit den Bezirksregierungen Föderalismus in Reinkultur, der durch einen Landesverband kaum zu beeinflussen ist.
> 
> ...




Braun ist/war nur eine Figur in diesem Theater. Sein Wirken hat es zumndest den verbotswütigen Unterfunktionären leichter gemacht, die Angelfischerei bis fast ins Grab zu regulieren. Und er hat es den Aufgeschlosseneren Funktionären erheblich erschwert, liberaler zu wirken.

Föderalismus hin oder her, das Wirken eines Landesverbandes hat immer Signalwirkung in andere Bundesländer und eben auch auf die unteren Ebenen des eigenen Bundeslandes. Das wird sehr oft völlig unterschätzt. 

Du hast aber vollkommen Recht, denkst aber nicht zu Ende.

Wozu braucht ein Verein einen Bezirksverband?

Nein, die Verbandswelt ist nur und ausschließlich sinnvoll, wenn sich alle Hirarchien eines Verbandes voll in den Dienst derer stellen, die sie finanzieren, *und* wenn das Bundesweit einheitlich geschieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Unabhängig der innerbayrischen Probleme (Wayne juckts??) gibt es ja auch noch ein weiteres für den Bund.

Immerhin war Braun einer der absolut treibenden Leute, was die (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV anging.

Und er war ja auch als Vizepäsident nominiert für einen DAFV....

Da dürfte es interessant werden, wer nun angehört wird, wenn man einen neuen Vize sucht...

Da der VDSF eh mehr Vizes und Referenten stellt als der DAV, könnte man ja mal einwerfen, dass nun Herr Markstein vom DAV wieder ins Spiel kommen könnte als Vize, um das Verhältnis etwas auszugleichen..
;-))))))

Ebenso wäre natürlich der Vorsitzende des Verbandes Weser-Ems, Herr Pieper denkbar..
Er scheint ja wohl ein Parteifreund der designierten Präsidentin zu sein...
;-))))

Oder sollte man so frech sein und Herrn Klasing vom LSFV-NDS vorschlagen???
;-)))))))))))))))))))

So oder so:
Die Angler, die das alles bezahlen, werden mit Sicheheit wieder nicht in solche Entscheidungen eingebunden werden, wie schon von Anfang an nicht.....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, hier mal das Update...
> 
> 
> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar
> ...



Die Reaktion einzelner Bezirksverbände (wenn diese so stimmen) finde ich bemerkenswert.
Leider wird dieser von den Bezirksverbänden nicht öffentlich gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Das sind keine Reaktionen der Bezirksverbänden auf den Rücktritt, sondern angeblich deren schon länger verfolgte Ziele.

Was wohl auf Grund der nicht in Übereinstimmung zu bringenden Zielrichtung jedem LV-Präsidenten einen Absschied sicher nicht schwerer gemchat haben dürfte.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängig der innerbayrischen Probleme (Wayne juckts??) gibt es ja auch noch ein weiteres für den Bund.
> 
> Immerhin war Braun einer der absolut treibenden Leute, was die (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV anging.
> 
> ...



Da gibt es noch den Kollegen Brotfisch den man wieder einwerfen könnte.  

Da ist mir aber absolut unbekannt in wie weit er noch Ambitionen zur Verbandsarbeit etc. hat.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind keine Reaktionen der Bezirksverbänden auf den Rücktritt, sondern angeblich deren schon länger verfolgte Ziele.
> 
> Was wohl auf Grund der nicht in Übereinstimmung zu bringenden Zielrichtung jedem LV-Präsidenten einen Absschied sicher nicht schwerer gemchat haben dürfte.



Das hatte ich schon verstanden.

ich denke da wird es aber noch mehr gebrodelt haben.
Wegen 2 Betirksverbände (Grösse ist mir unbekannt, ebenso die Anzahl derer im LFV Bayern) lässt man sich doch nicht indirekt aus dem Amt bugsieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch den Kollegen Brotfisch den man wieder einwerfen könnte.
> 
> Da ist mir aber absolut unbekannt in wie weit er noch Ambitionen zur Verbandsarbeit etc. hat.



Nicht einwerfen, sondern verwerfen.

Auch wenn ich seine oft sehr kritischen Beiträge schätze, die Verneinung, das Ziel einer Fusion, die Notwendigkeit im Vorfeld bereits eine verbindliche Angelpolitische Richtung vorzugeben, gepaart mit der Ansicht, man könne einen solchen Verband von innen heraus reformieren, lassen da arge Zweifel aufkommen.


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenso wäre natürlich der Vorsitzende des Verbandes Weser-Ems, Herr Pieper denkbar..
> Er scheint ja wohl ein Parteifreund der designierten Präsidentin zu sein...
> ;-))))
> 
> ...



Fazit :Warten wir es ab. Ich habe ein unbestimmtes Gefühl, es wird noch etwas stattfinden was einer Explosion gleich kommt und zuletzt sogar den VDSF zerreißt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht einwerfen, sondern verwerfen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich seine oft sehr kritischen Beiträge schätze, die Verneinung, das Ziel einer Fusion, die Notwendigkeit im Vorfeld bereits eine verbindliche Angelpolitische Richtung vorzugeben, gepaart mit der Ansicht, *man könne einen solchen Verband von innen heraus reformieren*, lassen da arge Zweifel aufkommen.


Ja, dass bei den alten Betonköpfen in ihren verkrusteten Strukturen etwas von innen heraus reformier- (bzw. überhaupt veränder)bar sein wird, das glaube ich persönlich auch eher weniger............

Ich persönlich würd aber schon ein paar Euros auf den Pieper setzen.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn H-K nicht auch langsam die Schnauze voll hat von dem Kaschperltheater der real existierenden Verbände und auch noch das Handtuch wirft.......

Könnte ihr ja keiner verdenken und würde auch die Lernfähigkeit von Politikern demonstrieren..

Und ihr Freund Braun hats ja vorgemacht...


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



> Oder sollte man so frech sein und Herrn Klasing vom LSFV-NDS vorschlagen???



Das wäre nicht frech, sondern in der aktuellen Lage DER Königsweg schlechthin.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der Landesverband NDS immerhin der zweitgrößte ist. Ein "Anspruch" auf eine Vizepräsidentschaft wäre daher nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. 

Weiterhin hat Klasing durchaus Ahnung von der "Basis" immerhin ist er Vorsitzender des größten deutschen Angelvereins. 

Und wie man immer wieder sieht, ist das offensichtlich ein Mensch mit richtig Rückgrat, der sich nicht verbiegen lässt und auch die Konfrontation nicht scheut. 

Klasing als Vize - und vieles würde in die richtige Richtung laufen. 
Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



> Klasing als Vize - und vieles würde in die richtige Richtung laufen.
> Da bin ich mir ganz sicher


Weil die in NDS wissen, dass im VDSF/DAFV eben nix in die richtige Richtung gehen kann, haben sie ja gekündigt - bleibt also Wunschtraum und wir müssen uns weiter mit H-K`s, Piepers etc. rumschlagen..



> *Weiterhin hat Klasing durchaus Ahnung von der "Basis"* immerhin ist er Vorsitzender des größten deutschen Angelvereins.


Das dürfte der Knackpunkt sein, dass er das seinen Anglern nicht zumuten kann..


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Und trotzdem: Würde Herr Klasing jetzt nominiert, müsste man das sofort als politischen Schachzug zum Durchdrücken der Fusion werten, weil dann die Gegenstimmen aus Niedersachsen zum Schweigen gebracht wären.
Ich denke nicht, dass Herr Klasing plötzlich sein Rückgrat verliert und sich für einen solchen Posten in dieses Lager ziehen lässt.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Hallo,



> Das wäre nicht frech, sondern in der aktuellen Lage DER Königsweg schlechthin.


Das wäre ein genialer Schachzug aber leider nur um NDS Mundtod zu machen. Königsweg -> um den alten König an der Macht zu lassen.

Außerdem ist ein Vize immernur so gut, wie er mit dem Chef harmoniert - ansonsten wird er überstimmt!

Solange sich gegen eine saubere inhaltliche Aufarbeitung so vehement gewehrt wird - muss Herr Klasing der Hoffnungsschimmer sein und sich nicht Vereinnahmen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



> Ich denke nicht, dass Herr Klasing plötzlich sein Rückgrat verliert und sich für einen solchen Posten in dieses Lager ziehen lässt.


Glaub ich auch nicht - man weiss ja aber nie..


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Ob wir da nicht alle den Einfluss eines Vize´s oder auch Vorsitzenden im Bundesverband etwas überschätzen?
Brotfisch hat sich dazu ja auch mal geäussert.
Als Vize kaum Einfluss etc.

Die Landesverbände machen doch im Grunde eh alle was se wollen.

"Wir sind selbstbewusst und stark genug unseren eigenen Weg zu gehen."
Sinngemäße Aussage von Herr Dr. M..
Herr R.V. hat sich ja ähnlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das wäre ein genialer Schachzug aber leider nur um NDS Mundtod zu machen. Königsweg -> um den alten König an der Macht zu lassen.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich ähnlich wie Du.
Herr Klasing ist sicherlich als Landesvorsitzender und somit Delegierter im Bundesverband wertvoller als dessen Vize.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Solange sich gegen eine saubere inhaltliche Aufarbeitung so vehement gewehrt wird - muss Herr Klasing der Hoffnungsschimmer sein und sich nicht Vereinnahmen lassen.




Das mit dem mundtot machen ist so eine Sache.
Das würde sich manch einer vielleicht so vorstellen, dass man die so "einkaufen" kann. 

Aber wie gesagt, die sind der zweitgrößte Landesverband - die haben schon ein paar Stimmen wie man ja auch im November gesehen hat  

Natürlich ist es Illusion - Klasing wird das sicher nicht machen, denn sein bisher gezeigtes Rückgrat würde dann durchsacken. 

So bleibt es bis auf Weiteres ein frommer Wunsch, einen Anglervertreter in der Spitze eines Bundesverbandes zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das mit dem mundtot machen ist so eine Sache.
> Das würde sich manch einer vielleicht so vorstellen, dass man die so "einkaufen" kann.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, die sind der zweitgrößte Landesverband - die haben schon ein paar Stimmen wie man ja auch im November gesehen hat
> ...



Traumtänzer alle.
Guckt ihr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256982


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasing als Vize - und vieles würde in die richtige Richtung laufen.
> Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.



Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin, Klasing als Vize.

Ja ist denn schon Karneval.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenso wäre natürlich der Vorsitzende des Verbandes Weser-Ems, Herr Pieper denkbar..




Oh, hab ich überlesen. Vielleicht gar keine schlechte Alternative. 
Wenn die Zusammenarbeit mit uns dann auch öffentlich funktionieren würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Anscheinend scheint es in Bayern langsam durchzukommen, dass eine eine Fusion wie geplant nicht unbedingt etwas Gutes sein muss - auch nicht für die Bayern..

Und zumindest darüber nachgedacht wird, in wie weit eine Zustimmung zur Fusion überhaupt mit dem gefassten Mitgliederbeschluss (Austritt bei Nichtfusion, Bedingungen zur Fusion) in Übereinstimmung zu bringen ist.

In verschiedenen Gremien (Bezirksverbände) wurde wohl auch darüber gesprochen, dass der Rücktritt Brauns durchaus mit der Fusion zu tun gehabt habe, ohne dies allerdings näher zu konkretisieren.


Angesichts dessen, was man aus verschiedenen Quellen hört, scheint ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der 7 Bezirksverbände dieser Art von Fusion wie geplant nicht so (mehr) zuzustimmen..

Da scheint in Bayern doch noch Diskussionsbedarf und ein Findungsprozeß im Gange zu sein, der dem erklärten (Kon)Fusionär Braun wohl nicht so richtig ins Konzept passte.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Nu sag nicht, das nun auch der Bayern Verband noch Klärungsbedarf bzgl. einier Punkte sieht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Nicht beim LFV, dessen Präsident Braun war.

Sondern bei einigen der den LFV bildenden Bezirksverbände, welche ja auch Delegierte auswählen und stellen......

Die ja schon mehrfach auch beim VDSF-Bund unterschiedlich abstimmten...

Was wohl am 15.02. zumindest immer wahrscheinlicher wird, dass da die Bayern nicht mehr zwangsweise einheitlich pro Fusion stimmen werden.

Da steht aber noch nix fest, das ist ein momentan laufender Prozeß..........

Dessen ungewisser Ausgang pro Fusion wohl aber dann nicht den evtl. Gedanken Brauns stärkte, doch im Amt zu bleiben....


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht beim LFV, dessen Präsident Braun war.
> 
> Sondern bei einigen der den LFV bildenden Bezirksverbände, welche ja auch Delegierte auswählen und stellen......
> 
> ...



Wie kam zu diesem Wandel? Was war ausschlaggebend?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Auch da spielen ungeklärte Finanzen wohl eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle, was man so hört....

Aber auch innerverbandliche Demokratie und Findungsprozeße haben nach Ansicht einiger wohl noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch innerverbandliche Demokratie und Findungsprozeße haben nach Ansicht einiger wohl noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten........


 
Ja, wir Bayern brauchen in allem ein bisschen länger als der Rest der Republik (aber das steht uns ja als größtes "Geberland" im Länderfinanzausgleich auch zu #6). 

Aber die bei uns erbrechtlich verankerte Ein-Parteien-Demokratie bröckelt ja auch schön langsam - was wundert es also, dass sich dieses "neue" Demokratieverständnis auch hier durchschlägt. Würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn sich gerade auch im verpönten Bayern eine gesunde, anglerische Opposition herausbilden würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

abwarten - so richtig trau ich denen ehrlich gesagt (noch) nicht diesbezüglich.......


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> abwarten - so richtig trau ich denen ehrlich gesagt (noch) nicht diesbezüglich.......


 
"Nix bessers kimmt ned nach!" hoasts bei uns standardmäßig bei einem Amtswechsel - wir kennen halt unsere Amigos und Seilschaften... aber vielleicht bestätigt die Ausnahme mal die Regel.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Vor Weihnachten hätte ich noch gesagt:
"Eher wird Bayern kein Meister als dass die umkippen!"-




....und jetzt hat Braun das Handtuch geworfen und einzelne Bezirke wenden sich ab von dem, was er produziert hat und was die selbe Farbe hat, wie sein Name. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ja, wir Bayern brauchen in allem ein bisschen länger als der Rest der Republik (aber das steht uns ja als größtes "Geberland" im Länderfinanzausgleich auch zu #6).
> 
> Aber die bei uns erbrechtlich verankerte Ein-Parteien-Demokratie bröckelt ja auch schön langsam - was wundert es also, dass sich dieses "neue" Demokratieverständnis auch hier durchschlägt. Würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn sich gerade auch im verpönten Bayern eine gesunde, anglerische Opposition herausbilden würde.



Naja, nachdem man auch Jahrzehnte lang kassiert hat, darf man nun auch mal 2-3 Jahre andere Länder finanzieren.  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Keine allgemeine Politik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine allgemeine Politik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ja, sorry aber den Ball musste ich unbedingt zurück spielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*

Und damit ab hier jetzt gut!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> "Nix bessers kimmt ned nach!" hoasts bei uns standardmäßig bei einem Amtswechsel - wir kennen halt unsere Amigos und Seilschaften... aber vielleicht bestätigt die Ausnahme mal die Regel.


Davon ab:
Ich will kein allgemeines "Bayernbashing" betreiben..

Aber was bisher da verbandsseitig abging, ist nicht gerade im Duden unter vertrauensbildende Maßnahme zu finden..

Aber ich persönlich kenne da einige absolut gute Leute (Bayern als solche, Verbandsmäßig nur solche, die da eigentlich rauswollen oder eh nicht drin sind).....


Gell, Franzl!
#h#h#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vor Weihnachten hätte ich noch gesagt:
> "Eher wird Bayern kein Meister als dass die umkippen!"-
> 
> 
> ...



Nur damit das nicht an anderer Stelle politisch aufgefasst wird, Du meinst ein Stoffwechselprodukt.


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Manfred Braun zurückgetreten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur damit das nicht an anderer Stelle politisch aufgefasst wird, Du meinst ein Stoffwechselprodukt.



ja geil. ich hau mich weg.


----------

